
Changing non-inclusive naming on Git for Windows - catacombs
https://github.com/git-for-windows/git/issues/2674
======
ThrowawayBandit
Calling the master branch 'master' "incites emotional distress"? (from the
comments on github)

Speechless.

~~~
ksaj
Agreed. One of the comments points out that the term master is also used in
reference to painters. In that context, it isn't a master/slave metaphor, but
one of being definitive.

Likewise a master copy doesn't beget a slave copy.

It is possible that people are becoming over-sensitive to specific words to
the point they forget about meaning and intent.

